# Benissimamente



## simpic

*Benissimamente*
Si può dire?


----------



## minoski

No, non si può! 
c.


----------



## simpic

Ok, grazie per la risposta


----------



## bubu7

simpic said:


> *Benissimamente*
> Si può dire?


Sì, si può dire, ma sarebbe consigliabile che ci fornissi il contesto.
In Google vi sono più di settemila occorrenze del termine.


----------



## Azzurra

Ma veramente si può dire _benissimamente_?  Pensavo fosse un uso un po' dialettale... Mi è capitato di sentirlo dire spesso in Puglia, per esempio... Datemi lumi, sono curiosa! In quali contesti sarebbe corretto?


----------



## pomar

Secondo me non è grammaticalmente corretto.


----------



## translation studies

Io non ho mai sentito nessuno né in contesti formali né in quelli più colloquiali usare il termine "benissimamente" forse non sono stata "fortunata"


----------



## saltapicchio

Probabilmente si tratta di una forzatura lessicale, forse un connubio tra benissimo e ottimamente, alla stregua di una licenza poetica. Chissà che non sia un'invenzione da pubblicitari (tipo "comodosa" o "digestimola").


----------



## bubu7

Nessuna forzatura e nessun connubio e neanche un'invenzione dei pubblicitari: _benissimo_ > _benissimamente_.

_Benissimamente_ lo usava già Tommaso Campanella (1568 - 1639), citato dal Battaglia:



> È vero dunque [...] che gli oratori benissimamente fingono...


 
Ma per ora mi fermo ché aspetto il contesto della domanda iniziale...

Vedi anche _tranquillissimamente_ formato con lo stesso procedimento: _tranquillissimo_ > _tranquillissimamente_.


----------



## neutrino2

bubu7 said:


> Vedi anche _tranquillissimamente_ formato con lo stesso procedimento: _tranquillissimo_ > _tranquillissimamente_.



Però _tranquillo_ e _tranquillissimo_ sono aggettivi, da cui si formano gli avverbi corrispondenti _tranquillamente _e_ tranquillissimamente_.

_Bene _e _benissimo_ sono già avverbi di per sé, come non dici benamente (????), perché mai dovrebbe essere giusto benissimamente? 

Sono solo ipotesi ovviamente....


----------



## simpic

bubu7 said:


> Ma per ora mi fermo ché aspetto il contesto della domanda iniziale...



Ecco il contesto, un post in un forum:

_Se uno vuole fermarsi con i 3 anni lo può fare benissimamente, certo non sei completo, però hai una laurea, puoi fare concorsi... il titolo accademico lo acquisisci._


----------



## bubu7

Grazie per averci fornito il contesto.



neutrino2 said:


> _Bene _e _benissimo_ sono già avverbi di per sé, come non dici benamente (????), perché mai dovrebbe essere giusto benissimamente?


 
La domanda è mal posta, caro *neutrino2*. La lingua non è una logica ma una struttura immersa nella storia.
Una domanda giusta è: "Perché si è formato _benissimamente_?_"_; perché, a formarsi, si è formato; e non si è formato in maniera artificiosa all'interno di un laboratorio.
Abbiamo costatato l'attestazione letteraria nel Battaglia, la sua diffusione, oggi, in rete e, aggiungo, la sua presenza nello scritto.
Questo è il risultato della ricerca in Google Libri.

Andiamo avanti nelle nostre riflessioni sulla formazione di questo avverbio deavverbiale e, in sovrappiù, impareremo anche qualcosa sui meccanismi linguistici.


----------



## simpic

E quindi??


----------



## August2

Quindi, secondo me, si potrebbe tranquillissimamente dire che _benissimamente_, pur suonando _malissimamente_ male, può occupare il suo posto in una sorta di neolingua di ritorno dove si troverebbe in _buonissimamente_ buona compagnia con _bisbene_, _bismale_... et similia.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mah, a me piace tantissimamente. 
E credo che ora prenderò a usarlo frequentissimamente.
(Però io non disdegno nemmeno _a me mi_, quindi non faccio statistica.)


----------



## bubu7

Vedo che avete capito benissimo il meccanismo di formazione di questo tipo di parole e sono sicuro che potremmo sciorinarne a decine. 
Però penso che sarebbe più istruttivo ragionare sui motivi che spingono a creare questi termini…


----------



## Azazel81

Anche secondo me si può dire, e non è nemmeno tanto una forzatura.

Semplicemente è la forma avverbiale di "benissimo"

A Munchnerfax (scusa ma non ho la Umlaut su sta tastiera del "beep"): ho sentito al tg qualche settimana fa, che hanno deciso di mettere nelle grammatiche italiane (come costruzione corretta) la forma "a me mi", poiché ormai è di uso comune tra almeno il 90% della gente. E dato che una lingua si evolve continuamente in baso all'uso (e ad altri fattori, naturalmente) qualcuno ha avuto la bella idea di rendere corretta la forma "a me mi"... anche se personalmente mi fa schifo... come quando sento dire: "se sarei fortunato adesso sarei miliardario"... bleah...


----------



## Azzurra

L'analisi dei meccanismi linguistici è assolutamente fuori dalla mia portata... Ma una curiosità: siccome mi è capitato, como dicevo, di sentire dire _benissimamente_ da diverse persone pugliesi, dalla vostra esperienza diretta, in quali altre regioni l'avete sentito? Magari ha una spiegazione dialettale che accomuna determinati dialetti.. Intanto che ci siamo, domanda statistica...


----------



## saltapicchio

Io sinceramente non ricordo di aver sentito mai pronunciare "benissimamente". Qui in Friuli ogni tanto senti dire "benononon", che è il "supersuperlativo" (si può dire "iperlativo"?) di "benon".


----------



## August2

Dalle mie parti (Piemonte) questa parola, se mai venisse pronunciata, sarebbe accolta con un fragorosissimo “ma basta là!” . 
Traduzione: “Dare ospitalità a _benissimamente_ significa accettare anche mostruosità linguistiche come  _ottimissimamente_ e _pessimissimamente_ “.


----------



## franz rod

> Semplicemente è la forma avverbiale di "benissimo



Il fatto è che benissimo è già di per sé un avverbio pertanto benissimamemente è una forma sicuramente errata.
Inoltre non mi sembra che l'attestazione letteraria corrobori molto la posizione che vuole che benissimamente sia corretto o almeno non lo aiuta fino a quando non si dimostrerà che questi autori siano completamente esenti da commettere errori.
Neppure la sua presenza in rete aiuta molto a risolvere il problema: qui si trovano innumerevoli strafalcioni, errori e via dicendo che pure si sono formati in maniera non artificiosa, che pure sono immersi nella storia, ma che non per questo dobbiamo accettare (comunque per "benissimo" si trovano 7milioni di risultati).


----------



## Necsus

Azazel81 said:


> ho sentito al tg qualche settimana fa, che hanno deciso di mettere nelle grammatiche italiane (come costruzione corretta) la forma "a me mi", poiché ormai è di uso comune tra almeno il 90% della gente. E dato che una lingua si evolve continuamente in baso all'uso (e ad altri fattori, naturalmente) qualcuno ha avuto la bella idea di rendere corretta la forma "a me mi"... anche se personalmente mi fa schifo... come quando sento dire: "se sarei fortunato adesso sarei miliardario"... bleah...


QUI c'è una discussione sull'argomento 'a me mi'.  E decisamente non la metterei sullo stesso piano del condizionale usato al posto del congiuntivo nelle ipotetiche.


----------



## pomar

Un discorso è "a me mi" , che secondo me non è neanche un neo-uso ma è semplicemente un rafforzativo sempre esistito, messo al bando in passato grazie ad una concezione superata delle "regole".
Un altro è considerare accettabile, sempre grazie a quella concezione superata, qualunque parola, declinazione e grafia usata nei secoli trapassati da qualche scrittore sia pur esimio.


----------



## bubu7

franz rod said:


> Il fatto è che benissimo è già di per sé un avverbio pertanto benissimamemente è una forma sicuramente errata.
> Inoltre non mi sembra che l'attestazione letteraria corrobori molto la posizione che vuole che benissimamente sia corretto o almeno non lo aiuta fino a quando non si dimostrerà che questi autori siano completamente esenti da commettere errori.


Ma la lingua s'è sempre evoluta sugli errori (un esempio: l'_Appendix Probi_). Come dice il famoso adagio: _error communis facit ius_ 'un errore diffuso diventa norma'. 



pomar said:


> Un altro è considerare accettabile, sempre grazie a quella concezione superata, qualunque parola, declinazione e grafia usata nei secoli trapassati da qualche scrittore sia pur esimio.


La questione non è proprio in questi termini. Basta considerare con attenzione i risultati di Google Libri.

Rinnovo l'invito a seguirmi, per un po', su un'altra strada.

Perché il parlante ha sentito il bisogno di coniare questa parola che, vista la sua diffusione, non si può considerare un'invenzione occasionale?


----------



## pomar

> Perché il parlante ha sentito il bisogno di coniare questa parola che, vista la sua diffusione, non si può considerare un'invenzione occasionale?


 
Quale parlante? Io veramente non l'ho mai sentita nella lingua parlata nel mio oltre mezzo secolo di vita. Forse si tratta di un uso regionale, allora?


----------



## franz rod

> Quale parlante? Io veramente non l'ho mai sentita nella lingua parlata nel mio oltre mezzo secolo di vita. Forse si tratta di un uso regionale, allora?



Difatti, non lo ho mai sentita neppure io e più che una invenzione occasionale la definirei una bruttura.  Bene e benissimo sono già di per sé avverbi, quindi perchè creare un altro avverbio da questi?


----------



## infinite sadness

Il fatto che sono avverbi non significa nulla.
Benissimamente non l'ho mai sentito.
Ma ci sono altri casi di avverbi forzati in "mente" che sono largamente usati e che non scandalizzano nessuno.
Mi viene in mente "malamente" (dall'avverbio male). Sicuramente ce ne saranno altri.


----------



## franz rod

> Il fatto che sono avverbi non significa nulla.



Invece c'entra e molto.  Se sono già avverbi perchè cercare di renderli tali?



> Ma ci sono altri casi di avverbi forzati in "mente" che sono largamente usati e che non scandalizzano nessuno.
> Mi viene in mente "malamente" (dall'avverbio male). Sicuramente ce ne saranno altri.



L'esempio non è corretto.  L'avverbio malamente non è basato sull'avverbio male ma sull'aggettivo malo.


----------



## maridam

Non so dirvi se grammaticamente sia corretto o meno ma quì in Puglia se ne fa largo uso...


----------



## infinite sadness

franz rod said:


> Invece c'entra e molto.  Se sono già avverbi perchè cercare di renderli tali?
> 
> 
> 
> L'esempio non è corretto.  L'avverbio malamente non è basato sull'avverbio male ma sull'aggettivo malo.


Giusto.
Altri esempi:
certo (avv.) - certamente - certissimamente
subito (avv.) - subitamente


----------



## franz rod

> Giusto.
> Altri esempi:
> certo (avv.) - certamente - certissimamente
> subito (avv.) - subitamente



Ehm, entrambi derivano da un aggettivo, rispettivamente gli aggettivi certo e subito che in questo caso presentano forme uguali agli avverbi.
Difatti gli avverbi certamente e subitamente sono costruiti su certo e subito che derivano dal latino certus e subitus.  
Gli avverbi certo e subito invece derivano direttamente dagli avverbi latini certo e subito.


----------



## infinite sadness

Uhm... non credo che subitamente sia costruito partendo dall'aggettivo.
Comunquemente, ecco altri avverbi costruiti partendo da un avverbio e aggiungendo il suffisso mente: propriamente, prestamente, primamente, spessamente.


----------



## franz rod

> Uhm... non credo che subitamente sia costruito partendo dall'aggettivo.
> Comunquemente, ecco altri avverbi costruiti partendo da un avverbio e aggiungendo il suffisso mente: propriamente, prestamente, primamente, spessamente.



Prova a consultare qualsiasi dizionario e vedrai pure che anche tutti gli avverbi di quest'altra lista derivano dagli aggettivi: proprio, presto, primo, spesso.
Insomma, gli avverbi non vengono mai costruiti partendo da altri avverbi, ma derivano  da aggettivi e sostantivi o possono venir ricondotti direttamente agli avverbi latini.


----------



## infinite sadness

L'avverbio di base deriva dall'aggettivo ma dall'avverbio derivato deriva un altro avverbio. Secondo me non c'è niente di strano: se c'è già una parola con un significato nulla impedisce che da quella parola ne nasca un'altra con lo stesso identico significato convivendo con essa.


----------



## franz rod

> L'avverbio di base deriva dall'aggettivo ma dall'avverbio derivato deriva un altro avverbio. Secondo me non c'è niente di strano: se c'è già una parola con un significato nulla impedisce che da quella parola ne nasca un'altra con lo stesso identico significato convivendo con essa.


Invece è strano ed anche molto; difatti, come ti ho potuto mostrare anche partendo dai tuoi esempi, da nessun avverbio deriva un altro avverbio perchè sarebbe una cosa priva di senso (o altrimenti a cosa potrebbe servire?).  La cosa è palese, lampante e corroborata da ciò che è scritto anche nei dizionari.    
---


----------



## bubu7

franz rod said:


> Invece è strano ed anche molto...


Sono d'accordo con te. 
Nell'italiano moderno non si tratta di formazioni diffuse; nell'italiano antico era un metodo più diffuso: "tu scusi e accusi te _insiememente_" (Dante, _Convivio_ ripreso dalla Grammatica del Serianni XII.10b).
Ma, assodato che è strano, rimane il fatto che la parola, come ho ripetutamente sottolineato, è diffusa in testi e in rete oltre a essere riportata dal più grande dizionario della lingua italiana.
In nessun modo possiamo quindi considerare il termine errato. Possiamo dire che, secondo logica, si tratta di un termine inutile ma se il parlante ha sentito la necessità di coniarlo, e si tratta di una necessità diffusa visto il numero di occorrenze del termine, quello che l'appassionato di lingua può fare è prendere atto dell'esigenza e cercare di capire le motivazioni sociolinguistiche che ne hanno determinato la nascita.

Ma ormai mi sembra che abbiamo sviscerato l'argomento: a parte l'aspetto delle motivazioni sociolinguistiche che hanno determinato la nascita del termine. Mi sembra però che quest'ultimo aspetto non sia particolarmente coinvolgente per la nostra piazza.


----------



## franz rod

> Nell'italiano moderno non si tratta di formazioni diffuse; nell'italiano antico era un metodo più diffuso: "tu scusi e accusi te _insiememente_" (Dante, _Convivio_ ripreso dalla Grammatica del Serianni XII.10b).



Dobbiamo cercare di prestare un po' più d'attenzione se vogliamo fare esempi con Dante difatti egli, a dispetto della visione odierna che lo fa padre della lingua italiana, nel XIV, XV secolo non era visto come esempio ma come un autore che, nonostante l'indubbia valenza della sua opera, scriveva in un italiano "non perfettamente corretto".
Ben diversa era la considerazione per Petrarca (sotto l'aspetto della poesia) e di Boccaccio (per la prosa).



> Possiamo dire che, secondo logica, si tratta di un termine inutile ma se il parlante ha sentito la necessità di coniarlo, e si tratta di una necessità diffusa visto il numero di occorrenze del termine, quello che l'appassionato di lingua può fare è prendere atto dell'esigenza e cercare di capire le motivazioni sociolinguistiche che ne hanno determinato la nascita.



A dire il vero questi avverbi da avverbi nella quotidianeità non li ho mai sentiti ma comunque ritengo che debba esserci negli studiosi della lingua una certa propensione alla normalizzazione ed alla correttezza;  insomma, sono un po' insofferte alle tendenze degli ultimi anni che sembrano accettare qualsiasi bruttura.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

franz rod said:


> A dire il vero questi avverbi da avverbi nella quotidianeità non li ho mai sentiti ma comunque ritengo che debba esserci negli studiosi della lingua una certa propensione alla normalizzazione ed alla correttezza;  insomma, sono un po' insofferte alle tendenze degli ultimi anni che sembrano accettare qualsiasi bruttura.


Ad essere sincero anche a me le uniche e rare volte che è capitato di sentire parole del genere, è sempre stato in conversazioni molto informali e pronunciate da persone che faticavano a mettere insieme una singola frase in italiano corretto.
Ho anche io l'impressione che qualche "studioso" della lingua italiana voglia passare per molto democratico e di ampie vedute e quindi avalli l'uso di termini inutili, visto che non aggiungono nulla in più o nulla do nuovo, per non essere tacciato come "vecchio linguista conservatore".
Allora perchè non dire che anche "benissimissimissimamente" va bene, visto che mio cugino l'ha detto una volta quando era fumato?
Di questo passo aboliremo il concetto di "errore di ortografia" per fare i moderni a tutti i costi?


----------



## August2

> ... cercare di capire le motivazioni sociolinguistiche che ne hanno determinato la nascita.


 Secondo me,  la persona (o parlante) che può aiutarci a capire le motivazioni sociolinguistiche, e non solo quelle, che determinano la nascita di neoformazioni lessicali è quel politico che, nel giro di due giorni, è passato da un _appecoronato_ a un _abbronzato_ con disarmante facilità e sicurezza...**


----------



## Montesacro

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ad essere sincero anche a me le uniche e rare volte che è capitato di sentire parole del genere, è sempre stato in conversazioni molto informali e pronunciate da persone che faticavano a mettere insieme una singola frase in italiano corretto.
> Ho anche io l'impressione che qualche "studioso" della lingua italiana voglia passare per molto democratico e di ampie vedute e quindi avalli l'uso di termini inutili, visto che non aggiungono nulla in più o nulla do nuovo, per non essere tacciato come "vecchio linguista conservatore".
> Allora perchè non dire che anche "benissimissimissimamente" va bene, visto che mio cugino l'ha detto una volta quando era fumato?
> Di questo passo aboliremo il concetto di "errore di ortografia" per fare i moderni a tutti i costi?


 

Primo, non stiamo parlando di errori d’ortografia.

Secondo, l’utilità o meno di un termine non può essere considerato un criterio dirimente per stabilire la liceità d’uso del termine stesso (perché utilizzare _dimenticare_ se abbiamo già il verbo _scordare_? Basta con i sinonimi!).

Terzo, _benissimamente_ porta una evidente carica enfatica e rafforzativa che il semplice _benissimo_ non possiede ed inoltre, secondo quanto riportato da bubu7, è attestato nella nostra lingua da tempo immemore (che sia molto raro a sentirsi oltre che brutto è tutt’altro discorso).

Quarto, in base a quale principio si decide che_ benissimamente_ va male mentre _mio cugino è fumato_ (alle mie orecchie una vera e propria bestialità) va bene? 
Cerchiamo di essere flessibili: se il contesto è adeguato ci possiamo tranquillamente permettere di piegare il nostro gentile idioma alle esigenze espressive del momento…


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Montesacro said:


> Quarto, in base a quale principio si decide che_ benissimamente_ va male mentre _mio cugino è fumato_ (alle mie orecchie una vera e propria bestialità) va bene?



Infatti _mio cugino è fumato _non va assolutamissimevolissimevolmente bene ed è stato scritto appunto per sottolineare che non è sufficiente che una persona (in questo caso io, ma anche tanti giovani d'oggi) dica una cosa per farla diventera corretta e universalmente accettata.


----------



## franz rod

> Secondo, l’utilità o meno di un termine non può essere considerato un criterio dirimente per stabilire la liceità d’uso del termine stesso (perché utilizzare _dimenticare_ se abbiamo già il verbo _scordare_? Basta con i sinonimi!).



Una cosa è l'uso di sinonimi, l'altra è la costruzione di neologismi strampalati;  costruire avverbi da altri avverbi fa sicuramente parte di questa categoria.



> Terzo, _benissimamente_ porta una evidente carica enfatica e rafforzativa che il semplice _benissimo_ non possiede ed inoltre, secondo quanto riportato da bubu7, è attestato nella nostra lingua da tempo immemore (che sia molto raro a sentirsi oltre che brutto è tutt’altro discorso).



Io siceramente questa maggiore carica enfatica e rafforzativa non la vedo; vedo solo una parola sbagliata.   Neppure la presenza decisamente sporadica di questo termine anche in tempi passati può rendermelo meno fastidioso all'orecchio (in particolare se usato da un autore che, mi dispiace dirlo, non veniva considerato un vero modello da seguire).



> Quarto, in base a quale principio si decide che_ benissimamente_ va male mentre _mio cugino è fumato_ (alle mie orecchie una vera e propria bestialità) va bene?
> Cerchiamo di essere flessibili: se il contesto è adeguato ci possiamo tranquillamente permettere di piegare il nostro gentile idioma alle esigenze espressive del momento…



Qui ci stiamo addentrando in un discorso ben diverso.  Parlando e scrivendo commetto normalmente parecchi errori, senza contare che solitamente uso il dialetto della mia città per comunicare, ma sicuramente non vado affermando che queste brutture siano corrette.  Insomma, se uno vuol usare benissimamente parlando con gli amici, che lo faccia, ma che non mi venga a dire come questa sia una parola corretta.


----------



## Frenko

Ragazzi miei, qui, cosí,  non se ne esce  E se non se ne esce è, penso, perché non si è concordi a monte: su quello che la lingua è (o dovrebbe essere).

Possiamo idealmente immaginare due lingue: l'una completamente cristallizzata, retta da regole ferre fissate una volta e per tutte (riassumendo, quello che è conforme alla regola è giusto); l'altra senza la benché minima traccia di cristallizzazione, senza memoria del passato né coscienza del presente (la noncuranza del futuro ve la risparmio ) ciò che importa è che assolva alla propria funzione di vettore delle informazioni (riassumendo, quello che funziona è giusto).

Siffatte lingue difficilmente potrebbero esistere nella realtà, ma l'idea (piú o meno cosciente e coerente) che ciascuno ha della Lingua non può che collocarsi in un punto tra i due estremi descritti.

Finito il prologo, veniamo al dunque 

"Bene" è un avverbio ma anche un aggettivo (una famiglia bene, la Roma bene, ecc.) quindi dal suo superlativo si può legittimamente ricavare un avverbio. Il problema semmai è semantico poiché oggidí "bene" come aggettivo ha il solo significato di "socialmente elevato" a differenza di quanto valeva nel XVII sec. Perciò se un tempo scrivere "benissimamente" aveva un senso ed era corretto, in quanto avverbio formato dal superlativo dell'aggettivo bene (o comunque secondo le regole del tempo), oggi a mio avviso è scorretto: non tanto morfologicamente quanto semanticamente (laddove per converso sarebbe coerentemente da reputare corretto, ad esempio, in "nascere benissimamente").

E qui è piú agevole cogliere quella che a mio modo di vedere è un'aporia del "citazionismo": si sostiene che la lingua è in continuo divenire, che l'uso fa la regola, per poi citare fonti vecchie di secoli, dimenticando che se è vero che l'uso fa la regola è vero anche che se si perde l'uso si dovrebbe perdere anche la regola.

E la lingua è realmente in continuo divenire infatti ciò che era giusto un tempo può non esserlo piú e viceversa: Leopardi scriveva "sé" sempre senza accento, ma se lo facesse oggi vostro figlio di sei anni glielo correggereste senza dubbio.

Le regole cambiano. Vorrei scrivere ancora molto ma mi trattengo, mi limito a chiedere: è corretto dire "mi perplime"? e "la zuppa è calida"? e "sopratutto"?


Note sparse a margine:


			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> Di questo passo aboliremo il concetto di "errore di ortografia" per fare i moderni a tutti i costi?


Mi sembra piú che pertinente il dubbio di Paul ela suoa preoccupazione per un possibile "riscaldamento" della lingua (leggi uno spostamento nella direzione della lingua in cui quello che funziona è giusto). Piú in generale non comprendo la necessità, in questo contesto, di distinguere  tra regole ortografiche, ortoepiche, sintattiche, morfologiche, ecc. 



			
				Montesacro said:
			
		

> perché utilizzare dimenticare se abbiamo già il verbo scordare? Basta con i sinonimi!


"L'ho dimenticata ma non sono mai riuscita a scordarla". Ha senso per te? 
A questo si aggiunga il fatto che nel laboratorio dello scrittore è sempre utile avere due "cose" con uguale funzione ma diversa foggia 



			
				Montesacro said:
			
		

> in base a quale principio si decide che benissimamente va male mentre mio cugino è fumato (alle mie orecchie una vera e propria bestialità) va bene?


In base alle regole della morfologia italiana. Le stesse regole che dicono che "quantunquemente" e "valevolissimevolmente" sono sbagliati (o almeno in base al mio intendimento delle succitate regole). Ovviamente questo mi porta mi porta a sostenere che oggi anche il dantesco "insiememente" citato da *bubu* è sbagliato.
Inoltre _a margine del margine_ segnalo che "fumato" (anche se con un'indicazione d'uso) è registrato nei vocabolari 





			
				Devoto-Oli said:
			
		

> agg. e s.m. (f. -a), gerg. ~ Chi è sotto l’effetto di una droga, drogato.


 e mi viene anche in mente come alle orecchie di Leopardi (ancora lui ) suonasse risibile la parola "precisazione".



			
				Montesacro said:
			
		

> [...] che sia molto raro a sentirsi oltre che brutto è tutt’altro discorso


È appena il caso di fare presente che mi pare tutt'altro che un altro discorso 

_Per fnre se scrv csì, la mggrpart dei prlnti mi cprà. E' itln? E' Ingl? E' un lng nuov?_

F


----------



## bubu7

franz rod said:


> Dobbiamo cercare di prestare un po' più d'attenzione se vogliamo fare esempi con Dante difatti egli, a dispetto della visione odierna che lo fa padre della lingua italiana, nel XIV, XV secolo non era visto come esempio ma come un autore che, nonostante l'indubbia valenza della sua opera, scriveva in un italiano "non perfettamente corretto".


Penso che Luca Serianni, dalla cui Grammatica ho tratto la citazione, sia al corrente del problema.  L’esempio era dato, senza ulteriori specificazioni, come rappresentativo di una categoria di composti diffusi nell’italiano antico.
Comunque ecco un esempio tratto dal Decamerone del Boccaccio il quale usa l'avverbio nella maggior parte delle sue opere:


> Né fu una bara sola quella, che due, o tre ne portò insiememente...
> _Introduzione alla prima giornata._


 


Frenko said:


> E qui è piú agevole cogliere quella che a mio modo di vedere è un'aporia del "citazionismo": si sostiene che la lingua è in continuo divenire, che l'uso fa la regola, per poi citare fonti vecchie di secoli, dimenticando che se è vero che l'uso fa la regola è vero anche che se si perde l'uso si dovrebbe perdere anche la regola.


Spero che non ti stia riferendo alla mia citazione dal Battaglia (in cui l’avverbio ha derivazione avverbiale e non aggettivale) perché allora forse non hai letto con attenzione i miei collegamenti ai risultati forniti da un motore di ricerca; specialmente quelli emersi da Google Libri.


----------



## Montesacro

franz rod said:


> Una cosa è l'uso di sinonimi, l'altra è la costruzione di neologismi strampalati; costruire avverbi da altri avverbi fa sicuramente parte di questa categoria.


 
Mi pare che sia stabilito che benissimamente non è un neologismo…



franz rod said:


> Insomma, se uno vuol usare benissimamente parlando con gli amici, che lo faccia, ma che non mi venga a dire come questa sia una parola corretta.


 
È piu o meno la conclusione implicita del mio precedente intervento…



Frenko said:


> Ragazzi miei, qui, cosí, non se ne esce  E se non se ne esce è, penso, perché non si è concordi a monte: su quello che la lingua è (o dovrebbe essere).
> 
> Possiamo idealmente immaginare due lingue: l'una completamente cristallizzata, retta da regole ferre fissate una volta e per tutte (riassumendo, quello che è conforme alla regola è giusto); l'altra senza la benché minima traccia di cristallizzazione, senza memoria del passato né coscienza del presente (la noncuranza del futuro ve la risparmio ) ciò che importa è che assolva alla propria funzione di vettore delle informazioni (riassumendo, quello che funziona è giusto).
> 
> Siffatte lingue difficilmente potrebbero esistere nella realtà, ma l'idea (piú o meno cosciente e coerente) che ciascuno ha della Lingua non può che collocarsi in un punto tra i due estremi descritti.
> 
> Finito il prologo, veniamo al dunque


 
Il prologo è ottimo. 



Frenko said:


> Mi sembra piú che pertinente il dubbio di Paul ela suoa preoccupazione per un possibile "riscaldamento" della lingua (leggi uno spostamento nella direzione della lingua in cui quello che funziona è giusto). Piú in generale non comprendo la necessità, in questo contesto, di distinguere tra regole ortografiche, ortoepiche, sintattiche, morfologiche, ecc.


 
A me invece sembra di vitale importanza. Questo punto meriterebbe di essere approfondito in una discussione ad esso dedicata.



Frenko said:


> "L'ho dimenticata ma non sono mai riuscita a scordarla". Ha senso per te?
> A questo si aggiunga il fatto che nel laboratorio dello scrittore è sempre utile avere due "cose" con uguale funzione ma diversa foggia


 
Quella frase è ironica, rileggi il mio precedente intervento… certo che i sinonimi sono utili!



Frenko said:


> In base alle regole della morfologia italiana. Le stesse regole che dicono che "quantunquemente" e "valevolissimevolmente" sono sbagliati (o almeno in base al mio intendimento delle succitate regole). Ovviamente questo mi porta mi porta a sostenere che oggi anche il dantesco "insiememente" citato da *bubu* è sbagliato.


 
Ammésso e non concèsso che benissimamente infranga le “regole della morfologia italiana” rimane il fatto che tale parola esiste, indipendentemente dal suo bizzarro (secondo i parametri odierni) processo di formazione, dalla sua arcaicità e dal fatto che _nun se pò sentì_.


----------



## Silvietta00

Allora... io non amo diventare violenta... non è da signori... tuttavia, ci sono persone al mondo che si impegnano per far si che ciò avvenga... ed è dura giorno dopo giorno combattere con uno dei difetti più grandi e, puRtroppo, più difficili da eliminare PERSINO, aihmé, nel 2010: L'IGNORANZA. 

E' inammissibile che nel 2010... dopo la lotta delle suffragette per il diritto di voto alle donne, dopo le rivoluzioni di indipendenza, quelle industriali, le innumerevoli lotte e le sanguinose battaglie per il diritto di fratellanza, libertà ed uguaglianza combattute prima, durante e anche dopo il famoso 1789... l'ignoranza galoppante persista ancora nei cuori... e NEL CERVELLO di molti uomini. un tempo tutto questo era anche ammissibile, anche soli 50 anni fa era ammissibile... nel 2010 no.
Volendo restringere il nostro campo alla sola sfera italiana.... beh, il disastro è di maggior rilievo! E' possibile mai che uomini e donne che non conoscono la nostra lingua, dove non parlo di qualche termine particolare che si può sempre imparare, dicano ancora di ritenersi cittadini italiani?

Focalizzandoci sull'argomento, dopo questa mia (mi rendo conto) estenuante premessa, ma NECESSARIA, mi sento in dovere di illuminare gli inetti: "Benissimamente" NON E' UN TERMINE ITALIANO! Che poi lo si voglia pronunciare lostesso... scelta personale, ma, cortesemente ("con cortesia", reale e credo unico avverbio in queste poche righe di discussione), alle porte del nostro paese. 
Tutto ciò che termina col il suffisso -mente si può quasi sempre definire avverbio. Tuttavia, noto con mio sommo dispiacere che la gran parte delle persone non sappia scindere un avverbio da un neologismo, una parola inventata, o il piede di una sedia.
L'avverbio è una PARTE INVARIABILE DEL DISCORSO che serve a modificare, a volte anche rafforzare, il significato di un termine (aggettivo, verbo, preposizione o altri avverbi). Senza scendere nello specifico (nel qual caso lo sterminio sarebbe devastante) la maggior parte degli avverbi che termina con -mente si può riferire ad avverbi di modo, i quali si compongono aggiungendo il suddetto suffisso alla forma femminile degli aggettivi. Benissimamente, forma... accresciu... rafforz... forma sbagliata di bene non esiste in quanto bene non è un aggettivo. Inoltre c'è da precisare che quando abbiamo detto "parte invariabile del discorso", in primo luogo non era una frese proferita per abbellire il tutto come molti spesso amano fare, inoltre, ciò non esclude i gradi e le alterazioni degli avverbi. Come gli aggettivi, anche gli avverbi hanno dei gradi: positivo (non inteso come affermativo), comparativo di maggioranza, comparativo di minoranza, comparativo di uguaglianza, superlativo relativo e superlativo assoluto. Per le alterazioni si può parlare di diminutivo, vezzeggiativo, accrescitivo, peggiorativo (o dispregiativo, lo preferisco). Volendo prendere in esame il termine "Bene" che, a quanto pare, tanto ci affascina (è ciò che accade nei confronti dell' ignoto) possiamo dunque ricavare:
grado positivo: bene
c. di maggioranza: più bene, che è una forma scorretta... in quanto si usa il termine "meglio"
c. di minoranza: meno bene
c. di uguaglianza: tanto bene quanto
s.relativo: - (NON SI PUO' DIRE IL PIU' BENE)
s.assoluto: Benissimo

e ancora...
diminutivo: benino
vezzeggiativo: -
accrescitivo: benone
dispregiativo: - (non si dice "benaccio"... in quel caso si usa "male" e se ne ricava al massimo "malaccio").

E' dunque chiaro come la luce del sole, come l'acqua azzurra cantata da Battisti e come l'alba di Vasco Rossi, che "Benissimamente" non trova posto tra queste alterazioni CORRETTE dell'avverbio da cui DOVREBBE provenire. Per tanto possiamo affermare con assoluta certezza che il vocabolo in questione non esista e che la tutte le persone che lo usano, ma in particolar modo che si battono perché convinti di essere nel giusto, non siano altro che dei perfetti ignoranti. Voglio dire comunque a queste persone che ci si può sempre accontentare, perché la perfezione in qualsiasi campo non è una cosa da tutti.

Riportiamo in ultimo le tristi parole di un laureato in questa strana lingua, ormai oscura a molti, affranto e sconvolto da questo omicidio della materia in questione: 
"sono un laureato in lessicologia e posso dire con certezza assoluta che questo termine è incredibilmente inesistente e assurdo è come se dico tantissimamente ecc............non è un errore banale è non essere cittadini italiani; uno straniero che da due settimane vive in italia puo' dirlo comunque, non è un errore di ortografia è una cosa che fa ridere........................ ........mio Dio neanche all'asilo si sente questa parola povera Italia".
Riferimento, appunto, a ciò che dicevo all'inizio. Se i Sig.ri (beh..signori...) vogliono accomodarsi alle porta del paese per cortesia... saremo lieti di trattarli con le dovute attenzioni, quelle che si danno ad uno straniero. [anche se lo straniero almeno conosce la SUA lingua. Nel caso di queste persone non si può parlare di LINGUA... però di "proprio" si può sicuramente discutere... xké è solo loro quel modo di esprimersi... e di nessun altro].

Vorrei in ultimo escludere un'ipotesi che è stata azzardata sull'argomento: non si tratta di un neologismo.
Neologismo= deriva da "neo" che significa "nuovo"... parola, espressione, costrutto introdotto recentemente in una lingua. 

Chi vi ha di grazia informati e chi ha mai ufficializzato che "Benissimamente" fosse stato introdotto e pertanto accettato nei dizionari e/o vocabolari della lingua che Dante amava tanto?


----------



## Rub87

*O*ddio, "benissimamente" sono due avverbi in una parola! E' orrendo! "bene" è già un avverbio di per sè, aggiungendo -mente è terribile.


----------



## simpic

@Silvietta00: avrai anche ragione, ma non ti sembra che dire che gli ignoranti debbano lasciare l'Italia sia ESAGERATO?!?!?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Silvietta00 e benvenuta al Forum 

Qui funziona così: purché si citino le fonti e si usi un linguaggio educato si può anche dissentire o proporre una tesi diversa da quella sposata da ciascuno e senza bisogno di lasciare il paese.
Interessante il tuo paradosso iniziale. Io però sostituirei tutto quel marasma di "..................." (puntini) con la punteggiatura giusta.   
Buon proseguimento!


----------



## marco.cur

In questo caso l'evoluzione della lingua, citata da alcuni, non c'entra niente. Non mi pare che sia un termine così diffuso, e il conteggio delle ricorrenze in rete non è certo un indice della diffusione di un termine.
Io non l'avevo mai sentito, prima d'ora. 

Sono d'accordo, e a quanto pare lo siamo tutti, che la costruzione di un avverbio (benissimamente) da un altro avverbio (benissimo) sia fuori dalle regole, e anche privo di senso, dato che non ne modifica il significato.
Pur tuttavia mi pare che la questione posta da bubu7, perché nel passato questo termine è stato usato in letteratura, anche da autori illustri,  sia perfettamente legittima.

Ho dato uno sguardo alle occorrenze della parola trovate su google libri, e da un'analisi molto sommaria ne ho tratto alcune impressioni.

L'uso di questa parola si collocherebbe tra il '700 e l'800.

In molti casi non è utilizzata come sinonimo perfetto di benissimo, ma piuttosto col  significato di "in modo molto buono", come nella seguente frase tratta dalle opere di Metastasio:
«il presente dramma è benissimamente degno del suo autore» 

Interessante è anche il dizionario italiano-inglese di Joseph Baretti (1832), che traduce la locuzione "admirably well" con «perfettamente, in supremo grado, benissimamente».

L'dea che mi son fatto è che tale termine sia stato usato in passato come avverbio dell'aggettivo buonissimo; anche se c'è da dire che già bene è l'avverbio dell'aggettivo buono, e benissimo dell'aggettivo buonissimo.


----------

